# My Dream Bike - 1923 Mead Ranger (Renovated)



## elginkid (Feb 20, 2012)

I've always loved Motorbikes, and I've especially always loved the Mead Rangers.  I finally found one that was above my price range, but still reasonable.  I bought it, and my friend picked it up for me.  A few weeks ago I went to his Organ (w/ cello) recital in Northern Ohio to get the bike.  I brought it home, took a couple of pictures, and then started making the renovations I've always wanted to make on an old bike for a long time.  I'd built a set of wheels for another bike that I realized was never going to be finished, but they fit perfectly on this bike.  It's a Sturmey Archer X-FDD (dynamo drum brake) hub in the front, and a Shimano Nexus 8 speed coaster brake in the rear.  The only things left to do are add a chainguard (which requires a dogleg) so I can commute on this thing, and a headlight.  I chose the Schmidt Edelux headlight as it has a similar shape as the original ranger headlights, but even though it's smaller, has a very powerful LED light.  I hope to eventually restore the Aristocrat seat as it seems quite comfortable, and I'm waiting for the "Coke Bottle" grips to arrive.  

Before:






After:









More pictures at:

http://s1183.photobucket.com/albums/x479/elginkid/1923%20Mead%20Ranger/

Wes


----------



## serg (Feb 21, 2012)

The perfect symbiosis of old and new. Bike dreams


----------



## bricycle (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks Great! you'll get many pleasurable miles out of the updated old girl! What happened to the old bars,seat,wheels?


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 21, 2012)

*A 1927 Mead Ranger*


----------



## Dave K (Feb 21, 2012)

Really really cool bikes!!!!  Thanks for posting


----------



## Luckykat32 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Tires*

What kind of tires are those cream ones?  & where can I get them?





elginkid said:


> I've always loved Motorbikes, and I've especially always loved the Mead Rangers.  I finally found one that was above my price range, but still reasonable.  I bought it, and my friend picked it up for me.  A few weeks ago I went to his Organ (w/ cello) recital in Northern Ohio to get the bike.  I brought it home, took a couple of pictures, and then started making the renovations I've always wanted to make on an old bike for a long time.  I'd built a set of wheels for another bike that I realized was never going to be finished, but they fit perfectly on this bike.  It's a Sturmey Archer X-FDD (dynamo drum brake) hub in the front, and a Shimano Nexus 8 speed coaster brake in the rear.  The only things left to do are add a chainguard (which requires a dogleg) so I can commute on this thing, and a headlight.  I chose the Schmidt Edelux headlight as it has a similar shape as the original ranger headlights, but even though it's smaller, has a very powerful LED light.  I hope to eventually restore the Aristocrat seat as it seems quite comfortable, and I'm waiting for the "Coke Bottle" grips to arrive.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


----------



## elginkid (Feb 23, 2012)

classic-cycle.de/en/home/

This is where I got the pinstriped rims, and the same place that Nick the Cut got the aluminum rims for his Mead:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?23268-Finally-my-36-Mead-Crusader-rides

They have tires in black, cream, grey and red.  The cream is the least expensive, and infinitely better than the schwalbe with the reflective strip!

The old bars/seat/wheels are being safely stored.  The rear wheel is in...questionable condition, though the hub is beautiful.  I eventually want to restore the Aristocrat and put it back on the bike.  I'm keeping the handlebars, although they're short, and the crossbrace is bolted on, so I don't think they're original.  I've put about 25 miles on it so far this week, and I like it, and although it's quite heavy, I did mostly keep up with downtown traffic this evening.  @Larmo63 - I've always really admired your Ranger, the patina, the wheels, the accessories, and the pinstripes.
Wes


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you.

The frame on mine is the smaller one and the tool box is actually 

shaped quite different than yours. (and the "tall frame" model)

The 28" wheels are a joy to ride!


----------

